# Building vs buying for a large rabbit's cage



## pam9 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi all,

I got 2 new rabbits a few months ago, and they're both in standard (small) petstore cages. One is a Lionhead who won't get too big, so his cage seems fine, at least for now, but the other has (surprise!) grown to be over 5 pounds, and he's only 4 months old. The woman who ran the rescue thought he was a Dutch because he has a tiny white stripe on his nose, but after some extensive research and forum posting, I've discovered he's actually a Palomino with maybe something else mixed in. 

These rabbits grow to be abut 9 pounds, though I do think he has something else mixed in and won't be that big, since he hasn't been growing as fast lately and is 5.4 pounds now. My Palomino rabbit info says bucks under 6 months should be between 4-8 pounds, so he's kind of on the small side (though who knows, he could get there in the next couple months). But it's become obvious to me that his cage is way too small. 

I was looking for information on what size cage to buy him, and the biggest I found recommended was 36x30. But the forum posts here seem to suggest that that is too small. He spends a pretty good amount of time in his cage, since nobody's home during the day. And his time out at night is limited, partly because he and his buddy have to be out separately (I can't wait until they're fixed), and partly because he needs to learn to behave himself and not bite the carpet when no one's looking. 

The space for his cage is sort of limited, so I was thinking of maybe building a cage and going for height rather than width. But I was looking at the forums here and this building a cage business is not making a whole lot of sense to me.

So I guess I have 2 questions:
Should I buy a cage (and can anyone recommend one) or build one (in which case I need building advice)?

And what size should his cage be?


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 9, 2010)

build a NIC cage. you can have the cage grow with your rabbit and make it what ever dimensions you need it to be. i believe you can get the grids at target over there. i found it was a lot cheaper then buying a full out cage.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 14, 2010)

Yup, you can go the height/width option 
Where are you located, exactly?
May be some regional suggestions.

A bunny should be able to stand straight up on his hind legs in a house, be able to flop in all directions and extend his body full out.

Estimating the largest size at about 8 lbs, better to build the biggest cage you can find. What are your house dimensions that we can work with?

IMO, building is always cheaper than purchasing a cage. Better quality job too


----------



## pam9 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm in the suburbs of New York City. I've gotten those grids, but now comes the questions of how to arrange them and where to put this cage once it's built.

Right now both rabbits are in the kitchen, just pushed up against some drawers, but it's not the most convenient space. Building a 28x28x28 like I was thinking would make it stick out even more, and my parents aren't thrilled with that idea. So he could then go in my room, but he won't get as much socialization as he does now. 

I also saw a cage built 42x14x42, but that seems very narrow for him. I'm hoping to build his new cage and just stick it in the living room, which is near the kitchen. He obviously needs a bigger cage, but I don't really have anywhere for it to go. Thoughts?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 14, 2010)

for me the easist thing to do was make a run, 2 panels high, by however long. its easy to manuever in whatever shape you want to and easier to clean than levels. i attach mine to a dog kennel







love the dog kennels because how easy they are to clean out.


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 14, 2010)

Brenda, you cage is great, but as a former Elop owner, when he gets full grown that is no way big enough for a Elop, or a Palamino who grows 9lbs. I had my Elop in a 4 grid x 2 grid x 2 grid with a shelf and it was no way big enough. I found that 2 grids barley contained his body...he could flip around but really I wouldn't reconmend it.

BUT Palaminos are shapped differently, so 2 grid wide may be sutible, but your going to def want to make it at least 4 grids...larger if possible. Esp larger if the two buns bond..at least a 6x2.

I have two dwarf lionheads in a 6x2 shared so it works well.

Adding a shelf also helps.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 14, 2010)

well, with the nic grids, you have the flexibility to enlarge or re arrange to suit as time goes by.


----------



## pam9 (Jul 15, 2010)

Okay so I've started buying supplies - have the grids, a support bar for the shelf, and zip ties, and now I just need flooring. I've decided to go with a sheet of plexiglass for the bottom, with those foam puzzle pieces on top and a piece of carpet for the shelf. Can someone tell me where to get cut plexiglass? I went to Home Depot today and they said they don't cut to size. Will Lowe's do it (going there tomorrow for the rest of my supplies), or should I look for a local glass store or something?

Cutting it myself is NOT an option - I'd probably slice off one of my fingers, and then who'll build the rabbit's cage?


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 15, 2010)

just take a look around in the "your cages 2010" and sorta take in consideration on the ones that you like, then just find a way to combine them into what you like.


----------



## pam9 (Jul 16, 2010)

Okay, so Lowe's (at least the Lowe's near me) will cut Plexiglass. Has anyone put wheels on the bottom of their cage? Because this thing is turning out to be rather large and heavy. It won't even fit through most doorways in my house!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 16, 2010)

Here are some pice of the custom pen that my hubby built on a wheeled frame for my fosters. It is 48" x 24".


----------



## pam9 (Jul 16, 2010)

That's a nice looking cage. Sounds like a good husband - wish my (very handy) father would help me build mine - unfortunately, he's not too thrilled about this whole bigger cage thing. I think something like that would put him over the edge, ha.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 16, 2010)

I think the best trick is to get them to help "design" the cage. Give them a set figure like, must be 4 ft. by 2 ft., and let their imaginations do the rest. I've noticed that my partner's drawings always get much more elaborate, and he really gets into the swing of things. 

Another trick is to get them to make it look like "real" furniture . Guys love furniture with a surprise, like an aquarium in a TV set... my man really got on board when it came to converting a side board into a bunny hutch


----------



## pam9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ha, I don't think that'll work. It's mostly built - my father came home but I didn't have time to hide it - saw it, and had a fit. Later, he calmed down. We'll probably end up putting it in the kitchen corner. 

So here it is so far. I still need to put on the top and find a piece of carpet for the shelf. What are everyone's thoughts on the shelf? I'm not sure if it's too high - it's not a massive cage, so I don't know if he'll have enough room to jump up or enough room to get down without hitting the side. And no, I can't make it any bigger. Unless I move out, which won't be for another year


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 18, 2010)

O.O that is a tall platform lol thats gotta be for a big bunny lol


----------



## pam9 (Jul 18, 2010)

This is him in his current cage. He hops up pretty far to get on the couch, but he usually does it from a few feet away. Do you all think the current platform will work, or should I lower it? I put it up so high because I didn't want to deprive him of space on the first level, but I could lower a space or two.


----------



## myheart (Jul 18, 2010)

This is the condo that I built for my, then, foster-bunny Andy. (click on blue link) I have since built another one just like it for my recent adoption-rabbit, and plan on building two more, one for each of my trio girls (my boy wouldn't adjust to it so he isn't getting one). 

It doesn't take up too much space when set against a wall (28 X 42) and the bunny has all of the space he wants because he can go up (climbing is so much fun!!) There is room to flop, stretch, stand on back feet, or periscope. Everything that the House Rabbit Society recommends for your rabbit's activity needs. 

I don't think you would have a problem with two rabbits residing inone of these condos. I plan on finding a bond-mate for my new girl and will not hesitate having them live in the same condo once the bonding is complete. 

Check out the website undergunfire provided. Instructions are easy to follow. The only thing I did different was use a bazillion more zip-ties than the guy suggests. I used more zip-ties to do criss-crosses especially at the corners where all of the panels connect together.

Hope this helps your decision on what to do. If anything, it might give you other ideas to do in your construction plans.

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 18, 2010)

OT: myheart, I never saw that thread! I can't believe that was Andy's intro!! Ohh I miss him. Have you heard from his dad? How is he doing? :hearts


----------



## myheart (Jul 18, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> OT: myheart, I never saw that thread! I can't believe that was Andy's intro!! Ohh I miss him. Have you heard from his dad? How is he doing? :hearts



Not that I mean to highjack this thread, but Andy is doing fine. The latest update is that Andy likes to go camping. His dad has a travel cage and a 'playpen' for Andy's comfort when they head North. 

We were also talking about finding Andy a girlfriend. He was interested in Ellie until he found out her dental issues and how many time she may have to see the vet. I'm sure it was because of taking off of work to take her in that he didn't pursue her. He wants another Dutch because he likes the look (that's what drew him to Andy). We found a few girls at different shelters, but things are busy now with work and camping with family. Don't worry Helen, Andy is in a good home. His dad loves him very much.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah I have to apologize for the hijack as well. 
But... I am glad to hear Andy is so much a part of the family that he goes camping with them  How exciting for a bun bun like Andy to go out and see the outside world. I am sure they are keeping him safe.


----------



## pam9 (Aug 2, 2010)

Okay, so Butterscotch's cage is built and I've moved him in. He's adjusting well - seemed a little upset at first, but has now calmed down and is even using the shelf that I thought was too high. He's pooping outside the litterbox more than he usually does, but I've chalked that up to marking his territory and a new, bigger litterbox, and I'm sure he'll stop soon.

The problem is the floor. I used plexiglass for the bottom and a layer of foam puzzle pieces for the top. One piece wasn't large enough, so the floor is a few pieces fitted together. Well, Butterscotch is a destructive rabbit and the floor is no exception. He's been pulling apart the pieces, nibbling on them, and generally just making me want to move him back to his old cage. Are these harmful if ingested? And how do I get him to stop biting them?


----------

